# HTTP Error 403.6 - Forbidden: IP address of the client has been rejected. Internet In



## chicagoexpat (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm not sure what forum, if any, this belongs in.

I've been using the USA Jobs web site frequently since July (http://www.usajobs.gov/ )

It's a web site run for gov't agencies to post jobs. You have to have an account on it & have your resume, etc. on it. It's the main way to apply for federal gov't jobs

Since last Wed., 11/24, I have been attempting to access the website & get 

"You are not authorized to view this page"
"HTTP Error 403.6 - Forbidden: IP address of the client has been rejected.
Internet Information Services (IIS)"

This happens in both Firefox 3.6.8 & IE 8

It does not allow me to go to the "contact" or "help" pages (that I can find in Google) -- the same page message comes up.

I assume from the words of the page that somehow my IP address has been blocked at the server of the USA Jobs web site.

I contacted Comcast, my provider, and they were absolutely worthless. They don't even know what the issue is, but, of course, it is not Comcast's fault (or problem)

Is this something I can fix on my home PC?

If not, whom do I contact to find out why my IP address is blocked, and how to deal w/ that?

Thank you in advance


----------



## chicagoexpat (Feb 7, 2008)

& I use a wireless adapter to hook up to a wireless modem that others also access.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would suggest as a test you go to a internet cafe and see if you can access the site.

I am assuming you are trying to access this site from within the US


----------



## chicagoexpat (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes, I am on the edge of the USA (Seattle)

It only applies to the computers using our router.

Yes, the "contact us" page is also subject to the error message

I went to a library computer & did it, got a response below. It cleared up.

I don't know if it was from this that corrected it. I also contacted my local member of Congress, they said they forwarded the info to someone.

We DO NOT use an "anomyzer" as the reply below suggests. I use Wiki as my home page, & the post below says that should happen there, too. 

but I give this info on this web site in case someone else comes across the problem.

Thanks

-- chicagoexpat

This may be corrected for you already; please attempt to go to the USAJOBS website (http://www.usajobs.gov/) and then click on the Search Jobs tab. You will hopefully be able to get into the site.

If you are using an IP anonymizer, this can result in a security problem on websites that may allow your information to be viewed by others. For this reason, USAJOBS, along with many other websites, does not allow access to the site from anonymous IP addresses. One example of another site that blocks anonymous IP addresses is Wikipedia (http://www.wikipedia.org/). If you cannot access this website, chances are that it is for the same reason, and you would be unable to access the USAJOBS website until you remove this software. If you are able to access the website, it does not mean that you definitely don’t have an anonymizer, as we do not know if they block all of these types of software.

Please note that some downloadable internet security tools, speed boosters or accelerators may also prevent access, as they may contain an IP anonymizer.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Alaska is the edge  heck you are in my neck of the woods [eugene oregon]

Glad you got it sorted out. Sounds like is was a setting at their end that needed correcting.


----------

